# Photos taken in Japan



## Nautilus (Dec 5, 2019)

Kaimondake volcano, Kagoshima


Hirosaki castle, Aomori


Fukusai-ji temple, Nagasaki


My wife with bride and groom, Gion, Kyoto


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> Kaimondake volcano, Kagoshima
> View attachment 83792
> 
> Hirosaki castle, Aomori
> ...


These are beautiful. Your wife is too.


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 5, 2019)

"These are beautiful. Your wife is too. "
Yes, I agree.  She's gorgeous...always has been.  She's my ticket to respectability.  The bride/groom photo was taken four years ago.  Since then, she has endured and triumphed over breast cancer but lost all her hair in the process.  She allowed it to grow back a beautiful gray.  The photo below was taken last year, age 68.


----------



## Nautilus (Dec 5, 2019)

Grocery shopping in Japan:


----------

